# General > Politics >  Kerry McCarthy, Shadow Secretary Of State For Enviroment, Food And Rural Affairs

## cptdodger

This is doing the rounds on Facebook and the papers -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/eart...-McCarthy.html

Maybe we should just put a closed sign north of Inverness and be done with it !

----------


## rob murray

Hope this is paper spin and not true.........otherwise the closed sign will be at Labour head office

----------


## cptdodger

> Hope this is paper spin and not true.........otherwise the closed sign will be at Labour head office


It came up in the "trending" thingy on Facebook, when you click on it various newspapers like the one above and other groups had posted about it. She seemingly said it in VivaLife Magazine, which to be honest I have never hear of.

----------


## sids

She's a crank.

----------


## theone

Very poor judgement by Corbyn to put her in such an important role.

If Labour want to re-establish themselves as genuine contenders for winning a majority in parliament they need to avoid this sort of controversy which will only hurt their support.

A party looking to attract the votes of left-leaning, open minded, free choice supporting people will not do so by promoting support for fascist policies. People want to eat meat and that won't change anytime soon. To put someone who is against meat in charge of farming madness.

Labour don't have long to show that the direction of new leadership can be popular with the electorate.

The loss of faith in the previous labour leadership, plus change of the political landscape brought on by the Scottish referendum and SNP support means that the conservative party are likely to remain in power for a long time to come.

----------


## squidge

This was a surprising appointment. Although I'm not sure I think that a vegan can't stand up for meat producers if it is there job to do so. If she is professional and objective then she could do that perfectly well. Her previous comments do make me wonder if that is the case though. 

The other appointment that surprised me was the appointment of Lord Watson. This is a man that has served a prison sentence for setting fire to a hotel. What on earth is he still doing in the House of Lords, never mind on Labour's front bench? 

This is actually the second unelected member of the shadow cabinet. Theone is absolutely right to say that they only have a short time to show that they are credible, electable and that they will be different. Appointments like these don't help and are really disappointing.

----------


## BetterTogether

Nice to see that rehabilitation doesn't register in some people's worlds.

Watson was tried convicted and served his sentence surely rehabilitation is part of the criminal system.

Funny how a supposed caring person suddenly become callous when politics comes into play or is it all a carefully constructed facade to gain power.

----------


## rob murray

> Nice to see that rehabilitation doesn't register in some people's worlds.
> 
> Watson was tried convicted and served his sentence surely rehabilitation is part of the criminal system.
> 
> Funny how a supposed caring person suddenly become callous when politics comes into play or is it all a carefully constructed facade to gain power.


Agreed he did the crime and did the time....time will out if his appointment is accepted by the LLP and public at large.

----------

